# Shooting Arrows in City Limits???



## Stash

Whether it's legal or not, if you live in a residential neighbourhood, don't do it.
Even in a "safe" range, things happen. Releases let go, D loops let go, nocks break, and on rare occasions arrows can take off, and if there's a little kid playing 100 meters away and an arrow hits or even comes close, you and archery in general are in big trouble.

Most municipalities will have by-laws regarding "projectiles" in residental areas. Check with the cops, and if they tell you it's OK and you feel it's safe, get the name and any details in writing in case there's an incident or complaint, so you can prove you were told it's ok.


----------



## dillershortbow

Anywhere you shoot if you draw pointing at your target . that pretty much eliminate`s mishaps But would i shoot in Montreal not a chance. but i would move.


----------



## shakyshot

Stash said:


> Whether it's legal or not, if you live in a residential neighbourhood, don't do it.
> Even in a "safe" range, things happen. Releases let go, D loops let go, nocks break, and on rare occasions arrows can take off, and if there's a little kid playing 100 meters away and an arrow hits or even comes close, you and archery in general are in big trouble.
> 
> Most municipalities will have by-laws regarding "projectiles" in residental areas. Check with the cops, and if they tell you it's OK and you feel it's safe, get the name and any details in writing in case there's an incident or complaint, so you can prove you were told it's ok.


exactlly why you cant in the city of kitchener.
mishaps happen even if you draw pointing at the target.
break a nock at firing time and your arrow goes the wronge way.
find a club or a farmer that will let you shoot on his land.


----------



## WarrenB

Stash said:


> Whether it's legal or not, if you live in a residential neighborhood, don't do it.
> Even in a "safe" range, things happen. Releases let go, D loops let go, nocks break, and on rare occasions arrows can take off, and if there's a little kid playing 100 meters away and an arrow hits or even comes close, you and archery in general are in big trouble.
> 
> Most municipalities will have by-laws regarding "projectiles" in residential areas. Check with the cops, and if they tell you it's OK and you feel it's safe, get the name and any details in writing in case there's an incident or complaint, so you can prove you were told it's ok.


I live in Maple Ridge. Local RCMP are OK with it, as are the neighbors. VERY important to get the neighbors in on it & OK with it. In fact I may have added another member to the local club. Got lots of interest going in archery as well.

Do your research wrt the local laws, check your gear thoroughly, don't shoot suspect arrows at home (I use my best gear only & shoot 3 spot to not damage the arrows), invite the neighbors over & add to the local club if you can. We need more good representatives for archery.

Have fun, be VERY safe & above all enjoy the sport.

Cheers.
Warren


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Most Cities, Towns or other Municipal areas have No discharge Firearms By-Laws and you must check to see if that includes Archery Equipment.

I agree it is not a good Idea to shoot in an area where a lost arrow can not impact with 100% knowledge no on can be hurt.

Neigbours may be okay until they see an arrow in their roof or in fluffy or their child.

Safety First:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## Lookinforlunker

I've had the police at my house for this, six in fact, all they could say was I should have a larger backstop. That was in Morrisburg, so I couldn't say about anywhere else.


----------



## Maxtor

I know where I live it's perfectly legal, but, it comes down to whether or not you should.


----------



## arcobsessed

Check with your City bylaw officer. They'll tell you if there is a bylaw in effect. They repealed our bylaw here in Sudbury, Ontario. The City has a population of about 200,000 people. I never shoot if others are in their backyards and I have greenbelt behind my lot. I'm also lucky to have a fair sized lot where I can shoot up to 50 yards. Personally, I wouldn't shoot if there is a neighbour directly behind my target.

Good luck

Good luck.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*rules*

First a bow is not classified as a firearm... you do not need a permit to buy one.. same as a pellet gun that shoots under the 500 ft per second rule.. It is a catch 22 scenario though... city bylaws usually state the discharge of a firearm is prohibited in the city of ?????? where ever ... It is a common sense thing here should I do it..???? in a safe safe location a maybe and be out of sight of any one ... we archers don`t need the bad press... there are lots of clubs in montreal and surronding areas .. I have shot at few of them and there is also a club in le garder with 50 yds indoors.. nice facility.. also ille perrot is indoors in winter and outdoor range as well... I1m sure there is a fita range in montreal.. check with pierre and a few here on the canadian site they will be able to direct you.. good luck


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> First a bow is not classified as a firearm


Just to clarify, the quote is correct under the Canadian Firearms Act, but it is not correct under the Fish & Game Act in 99.9% of the world where it is considered a Firearm and falls under the same rules as a Shotgun, rifle, etc.

Also understand that an Officer of any designation, municipal, provincal or federal has the ability to obtain a charge from any act on the books.

Shoot at clubs, your basement, your garage and other established places to discharge a firearm or archery equipment with a needed backstop. Shooting outdoors in a sub division is risky to say the least, why would you risk a life or your future.

Bob


----------



## cdn.Redneck

I know there is nothing against bow shooting in the backyard where i live, but to be safe, just call the city cops and ask, nothing's wrong with that... better be safe than stupid!


----------



## stewhunter

Here is a copy from section 11(3) of the Nova Scotia Firearm and Bow Regulations.

"No person shall at any time discharge a shotgun loaded with shot, a crossbow or a bow within 182 metres of a dwelling, playground, golf course, athletic field, woods operation, place of business or public building other than a school."

The distance for a school is 804 metres.


----------



## Stash

The local by-laws will include a definition of the type of weapons they're referring to. They will often use the term "projectile" (instead of firearm) which may include everything down to thrown rocks. I've seen reference to golf balls, slingshots, blowguns.

And it's often termed as within a certain distance of a residence or school, rather than a straight restriction against something within city limits.
For example, the public archery range in Toronto near the Science Center is nowehere near any residences.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> For example, the public archery range in Toronto near the Science Center is nowehere near any residences


I would imagine that the reason it is allowed they obtained a variance to the bylaw so that shooting can occur in that area. Key is there are no "residences" near the area close enough to be within a safety margine.

When I moved to the house I have been in for 17 years there were no houses behind my house. 2 years later they finished the park which is around 600 yards across with houses lined all the way around. I would not even think of shooting an arrow in my back yard or park and my neigbour behind me is a bowhunter and a good friend and he does not shoot in the back yard that abutts our properties.

Police can say its okay all they want until something happens and support dries up when the have to charge you. Then you get you should have checked the bylaws after a friend skydraws your 65# bow in your yard with a couple of brews on his head an launches an arrow that sticks in a childs play school sand box 5 streets over.

Common Sense and Safety, hand in hand:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## arrow chucker

Just wanted to thank all you Gentlemen for the insightfull responses. A classic case of maybe the law allows but it is morally right? I guess I'll just find a field (lol) thanks guys.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*att stew hunter*

Wow 800 meters from a school .. wild have to ask do they hold any 3-d shoots in school gyms there ??? if so everybody is breaking the law... again a catch 22 .. more a common sense thing.. also do the scouts or guides shoot in any of the church or school gyms..


----------



## cc46

well, as a young teen shooting in my backyard at the edge of town with corn fields beyond the target I got use to shooting at home with no worries...later in the suburbs and shooting on my driveway, with a big net and tentest butt the neighbours quickly called the cops on me. Metro's finest soon showed up and watched me shoot several ends while sitting in the cruiser on the radio and could not figure out what to say to me. In the end they spoke to me and told me to stop. I did, period.


----------



## stewhunter

The schools here do not have a 3D course. From what I know, the schools here only have archery during Ph Ed and they usually have someone from the local clubs to demonstrate. I am not sure about scouts or girl guides.

Here is another catch 22.

NS Wildlife Act

86 (1) No person shall at any time discharge any firearm or bow or hunt, take or kill wildlife or attempt to hunt, take or kill wildlife within such distances as may be prescribed by the Governor in Council from a dwelling house unless such person is the owner or occupier of the same or has the permission of the owner or occupier.


----------



## Landscaping

*Dont shoot unless you know your backstop*

I know FIRST hand that BACKYARD shooting is a jail sentance waiting to happen. 

Sunny day before hunting, I went into the backyard and shot a couple of arrows. One went off the target and into the field behind the house. Well at 280feet per second, my arrow went over 1000 yards and landed in a parking lot of a District school board... COPS HELICOPTERS DETECTIVES NEIGBORS FAMILY FRIENDS all were there, and I went hunting before the crowds got there. Thinking I was hiding they broke into my house looking for me. there was a note to call the division when i got home, and to appear within 24hours or a search warrant was going to be served......

DONT SHOOT IN YOUR YARD, DRIVE TO THE RANGE BE SAFE HAVE FUN DONT BE STUPID OR EXCITED TO FLING ARROWS.


----------



## Stash

Landscaping said:


> ...my arrow went over 1000 yards....


Yeah, maybe if it landed in the back of a pickup truck and went for a ride for about 45 seconds... 


But the message is clear. Safety above all.


----------



## Landscaping

*??????????*

whatever! sorry 233' 7/8".


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

In Prince george its fine .... I made a point to ask my neighbors ...show them what I had in mind ... and I have even had Mounties bring their bows by and shoot with me 

Here is a pic of my range .... from the bare patch you see its 40 yards to the target ...from where I was standing its 51 









I have a 1/3rd acre lot inside city limits 
Thats a Bulldog FP down there in front of the old shed


----------



## Bowhunter_1982

*backyard shooting.*

No way I wouldn't do it ,It is a acciddent waiting to happen .It would be great to do that .But we live in a society were people like to complain , find a archery club arround . meet new people and maybe learn some new tricks but seriuosly it's looking for trouble.


----------



## dalton4

I don't know where in the city you are exactly but Montreal has a really good outdoor facility at Parc Pierre Bedard. It's at 5515 rue Lacordaire and from what I remember the day rate is reasonable.
You can get more info by calling 514-872-5991. There is also a club in Montreal you can contact.
At least that way you know you won't have any cops at the door. Considering they are giving fines for playing street hockey I'd hate to see what they would do for shooting arrows, even in your own yard. Hope that helps.


----------

